# Shipping Federation ?



## bob johnston

I am trying to remember the street where the pool was in London Prescot Street I think ? Does anyone remember if that is the street. I used to go there to sign on for my ships. It used to get off the tube at Aldgate I think and it was not far from P&O as I used to get my joining instuctions and then sometimes go to P&O.

I remember walking under a bridge with a pub on the corner which was full of seaman awaiting their next trip. I used to get some great jobs off the boards and it was so interesting to meet so many different crew. There were guys from tankers , freighters, passenger ships , cargo. I always remember my first trip there but for the life of me cannot remember the street properly so seeking some help for my records. If anyone has some pictures would love to get some.


----------



## Patrick Finselbach

*taffy the ab*

If I remember rightly there were four pools in the London area Prescot St., King George V., Dock St.,and Tilbury. I used to use King George V as I tried to catch the Colony runners if I could. From seventy to seventy four I got my jobs from Frank Butler out of Port Lines office in K.G.V.


----------



## marsat2

My memory is telling me that I got off the tube at Aldgate East, crossed the road at Gardners corner, then walked down Lemman St, under the bridge near the Brown Bear pub, cross a road then into Dock Street. The Red Ensign Club was just around the block from there. Many an Advance note has been cashed in the Brown Bear, I also learned that if you were between jobs and short of cash and you sat long enough on a half of bitter someone would come along and ask you if something was wrong with the beer. Once they knew you were short they would stand you a pint, as almost all seamen had been in similar cir***stances at some time or other. I always repayed the pint in better times, and was always ready to help out some other poor sod.

Happy days....... Jim


----------



## billyboy

Seem to remember you saying it was "Dock street" Jim with the Red ensign" club around the corner. Dont remember the Brown bear though ... LOL


----------



## oldbosun

*London Pools*

The London Pools were Connaught Road (Royal Docks) next to the "Connaught" pub. West India Dock, "Charlie Browns" outside the dock gate with the "Blue Posts" opposite and Dock St pool with the Red Ensign Club close by. 

Strictly speaking,Tilbury was not considered to be a London Pool,


----------



## awateah2

The old 'Pool' in Prescot st, is now the Head Office of Abbey National.


----------



## awateah2

The pub next door was the 'Prince' or maybe 'Princess of Prussia'


----------



## Pilot mac

It was definately Prescot Street and the nearest tube was either Aldgate or Tower Hill. The pub that was always full of seamen awaiting 'jobs' was I think the Princess of Prussia which was very close to the pool.

Dave


----------



## Pilot mac

The Red Ensign club was nearby and I seem to remember this was a training establishment for Cooks as well as a hostel. When I took 2nd Mates some of the lads were staying in the Red Ensign club and went down with food poisonning during exam week! There were a couple of other dodgy seamans hostels, the Mariners Hotel run by the British Sailors Society on Commercial Road (had a delightful 6 months in there) and Queen Vics seamans rest in West India Dock Road. Anyone remember them?

Dave


----------



## awateah2

*Shipping Federation*

The site of 'Charlie Browns' is now occupied by Westferry Station, Dockland Light Railway, The Queen Vic building is still there. The building that was the 'Flying angel' in Custom House was still standing a couple of years ago.

Another landmark was 'Gardiners Corner' where we went to buy our uniforms.


----------



## jordiboy

Spent a few nights in Flying Angel Custom House 1960s, also the adjacent pubs Railway Tavern, Freemasons, and a third one I can't remember name of.


----------



## awateah2

*Shipping federation*

Was it the 'Freemasons' that was known as the 'Steps' and the 'flying tabnab' (Thats showing my age) was known as 'The Stack of Bricks' also the 'Connaught' between the two docks on Connaught Rd was the lunchtime watering hole and the emporium for purchasing anything that was being handled in the Royals, There was another on Silvertown way 'The Graving Dock Tavern' and the Sunday Night dance at the Stella Maris in Canning town under the watchful eye of Father McGuiness was something to remember !!!!!! (Thumb)


----------



## marlinspike

*Shipping Federation*

Happy & Not So Happy Days. Sent many times down from Liverpool to St. Georges and Tilbury. Told you were joining a New Zealand Shipping Company or Quarter Master on a City Boat only to be told on arrival that it was crewed up and they offered you the dross!! Being skint you had to accept according to 'Established Seamans Rules' two refusals only. Peter (marlinspike)


----------



## bob johnston

marsat2 said:


> My memory is telling me that I got off the tube at Aldgate East, crossed the road at Gardners corner, then walked down Lemman St, under the bridge near the Brown Bear pub, cross a road then into Dock Street. The Red Ensign Club was just around the block from there. Many an Advance note has been cashed in the Brown Bear, I also learned that if you were between jobs and short of cash and you sat long enough on a half of bitter someone would come along and ask you if something was wrong with the beer. Once they knew you were short they would stand you a pint, as almost all seamen had been in similar cir***stances at some time or other. I always repayed the pint in better times, and was always ready to help out some other poor sod.
> 
> Happy days....... Jim


I definately remember walking under a bridge I know that after I got my ship I celebrated with a pint but so long ago. I found it all facinating as a young guy as there were so many different crews looking for a new ship.All types of jobs and in those days there was a fair choice of type of ship to sign on.

cheers -Bob (Sydney )


----------



## Doug Rogers

Bob,
Where was P&O situated after they they left Leadenhall St?, I can remember Leadenhall St very well and working there for a fair while....but I cant remember where most of it relocated to...I can remember getting off at Aldgate/Aldgate East station and then walking down behind the station (there were markets??)..it was Beaufort House/Street??...jeez I must be getting old, yet another Senior Moment!!.


----------



## bob johnston

Beaufort House was where P&O was if my memory is right.

Bob


----------



## Doug Rogers

Its perfect Bob..but what I cant remember is exactly where it was situated!!, I can remember walking south from the station (Aldgate/Aldgate East) and then making a right hand turn...and I think another..but thats it. I can picture P&O in Leadenhall St when they were there (my Grandfather was actually involved in the building of it, a Master Mason)..but I just cant picture how to get to Beaufort House after they moved!!. Think I might have to get the London A-Z out and see if I can jog my memory!!.


----------



## marsat2

Tried to scan an old London map, it may help refresh someones memory, Cable street was the one we crossed at the bottom of Leman St, and I'm sure it was the Brown Bear pub just under the railway bridge.


----------



## oldbosun

*London Pools*

Cable Street..............Now you're in Jack the Ripper country.


----------



## paul0510

...spent some time in the East End during ticket-times. I thought we used to call the old Poplar sea school (forgotten its proper title) down Commercial Road on the junction with Salmon Lane the 'Stack-of-Bricks'? 
Spent a very short spell in the Red Ensign Club for some reason or other. Woke up one night to a scuffle outside my room and when I went down to breakfast in the morning was not amused to find blood smears on my door. End of short spell !! 
Talking of East London (not the one in S.Africa), who remembers rowing around St. Catherine's Dock in an old lifeboat under the beady eye and caustic tongue of the one-and-only, pipe-smoking, Capt. Dogf*ck? And who 'remembers' (difficult this one 'cos of the morning after!) having one pint in every pub up and down the Commercial Road on an evening? Or, at least, attempting? Thems were the days, lads, I tellya!


----------



## Wilco

*Shipping Federation*

Spent about a year when first coming ashore working as an assistant in the Dock Street Pool (Prescot Str) which handled ratings, the Officer's Pool was in Ibex House up in the Minories. If I remember rightly there were two species of ratings in those days "Established" & "Unestablished" although I can't remember the exact difference between the two. The front desk from where the ships were allocated was the supreme province, in my day, of a certain Jack Ashe who had his preferencial customers where shipping companies were concerned. Upstairs was the province of the Registrar before whom the bad boys with the DR's had to appear. The back wall of the office was where blokes who had been thrown off the pool,for one reason or another, usually a double DR, used to congregate who were often given the tip off, but never directly by Mr Ashe, of a possible "pierhead jump" to help get them on their feet again, all strictly off the record.The few days before Xmas was also a good time to clear out the aforementioned characters, as with the prospect of not being able to sign enough men to get clearance to sail most shipping companies suddenly allowed what had been their accepted standards, to be revised downwards!!!!Most ships signing on on the Continent, mainly tramps,were crewed out of Dock Street, another opportunity for getting berths for blokes who'se discharge books wouldn't have been acceptable if sent up the road for interview at the likes of P & O as they rarely got sent back once they'd arrived over in Hamburg or Bremen.One of the worst aspects of the job was acting as escort to parties of these blokes, meeting them for the night boat train on Liverpool Street station & trying not to loose any of them on the way with drinks available on the train & all night long on the Harwich/Hook ferry & most having cashed in their Advance Notes.


----------



## marsat2

Well you stirred up a few memories for me there Wilco, you probably escorted me across to Rotterdam once or maybe even to Le Havre, twice I remember being under escort so to speak and each one I found to be quite an experience. One was joining the El Mirlo in Rotterdam and the other joining the La Orilla in Le Havre. Yes those were the happy days for sure. As I remeber it the escort was always the poor sod that everyone complained to about almost everything on the journey. I actually felt quite sorry for him. I do recall one was a two striper called Smith, I know, there are thousands of Smiths out there, but this one was trying to get everyone a berth in a cabin on the Harwich-Hook overnight ferry, everyone was arguing with him that they had a right to a berth on a trip like this. I said to him that I felt sorry for him, having to try to fit 30 - 40 crew members into 20 berths so to speak, ha ha, guess who got a berth, yep you guessed it, I did. see just a little diplomacy goes a long way.

Thanks for another little trip down memory lane Wilco.


----------



## Pilot mac

Braufort House the P and O office was in St Botolph Street, near Aldgate tube.

Dave


----------



## rstimaru

I spent sometime around the corner at the Red Ensign club,I wonder inthe present climes wether it is still there Bob


----------



## Doug Rogers

Pilot mac said:


> Braufort House the P and O office was in St Botolph Street, near Aldgate tube.
> 
> Dave


Thank you for that..it all came back to me as soon as I saw it...have been trying to find the A-Z the last few days and havent found hide nor hair of it..think the Daughter may have sequestered it!!.


----------



## R58484956

While I worked for the P&O the address was 122 Leadenhall St London.


----------



## Doug Rogers

R58484956 said:


> While I worked for the P&O the address was 122 Leadenhall St London.


Yes that was the old address before they moved to Beaufort House, and very nice building it was was...but then Leadenhall certainly had its fair share of nice ones.


----------



## Pompeyfan

Yes, Beaufort House. They had this horrible open lift which kept going all the time. I hated it. Anybody remember that?. I worked there for about a fortnight in the medical department waiting to return to Arcadia and standing by a few ships. I also joined the merchant navy from there after being accepted walking across a square I think it was to the Union and Pool, but can't remember any name of streets or buildings. Looking at my diary I did all this on Monday 16th August 1971. It tells me I had medical at P&O then got union cards etc which included my red Britsh Seaman's Card which I still have. I got my Discharge Book in Southampton on the Friday. Anyone rememebr where we got our uniforms?. I got mine from Monnerey(not sure of spelling)in Southampton, but there were others in the same road, but can't remember road. David


----------



## marlinspike

*Shipping Federation*

Wilko's post brought memories back. If I remember correctly: the difference between 'established and unestablished' pool seamen was when established you received more offers but you could only refuse two and the third you had to take no matter what. You reported at the end of your leave - depending on length of voyage and 'sundays at sea' and if there was no vacancies you received an allowance but cannot remeber the amount anyhow that rarely happened!! If you were crafty you looked at Loyds List movements for the day and then make some suggestions. I have heard of passing a bribe but I never actually did or saw it happen. We used to try and get a 'Christmas Ship' around October. Once joined a Hain's and as we passed through the locks someone shouted 'see you Christmas' - arrived home November the following year!! Peter


----------



## Dave Hone

Regarding Prescot St. pool I'm pretty sure the pub next door was the "Empress of Prussia" and the "Brown Bear" was down the road in Leman Street as was "The Black Horse" towards Aldgate. The Red Ensign Club (in Dock Street) was a hostel run by the Sally Anne in recent years but wether that's still the case I don't know. There was also a pub called "The Ship Aground" opposite the Red Ensign Club.


----------



## bosunjohnboy

Wilco said:


> Spent about a year when first coming ashore working as an assistant in the Dock Street Pool (Prescot Str) which handled ratings, the Officer's Pool was in Ibex House up in the Minories. If I remember rightly there were two species of ratings in those days "Established" & "Unestablished" although I can't remember the exact difference between the two. The front desk from where the ships were allocated was the supreme province, in my day, of a certain Jack Ashe who had his preferencial customers where shipping companies were concerned. Upstairs was the province of the Registrar before whom the bad boys with the DR's had to appear. The back wall of the office was where blokes who had been thrown off the pool,for one reason or another, usually a double DR, used to congregate who were often given the tip off, but never directly by Mr Ashe, of a possible "pierhead jump" to help get them on their feet again, all strictly off the record.The few days before Xmas was also a good time to clear out the aforementioned characters, as with the prospect of not being able to sign enough men to get clearance to sail most shipping companies suddenly allowed what had been their accepted standards, to be revised downwards!!!!Most ships signing on on the Continent, mainly tramps,were crewed out of Dock Street, another opportunity for getting berths for blokes who'se discharge books wouldn't have been acceptable if sent up the road for interview at the likes of P & O as they rarely got sent back once they'd arrived over in Hamburg or Bremen.One of the worst aspects of the job was acting as escort to parties of these blokes, meeting them for the night boat train on Liverpool Street station & trying not to loose any of them on the way with drinks available on the train & all night long on the Harwich/Hook ferry & most having cashed in their Advance Notes.


established men got pool pay, unestablished men got nowt and only the jobs that established men didnt want. regards bosunjohnboy


----------



## jim barnes

I remember the Brown Bear and a massive barman serving drinks couldnt understand the blue eye shadow and lipstick though??


----------



## barrow-boy

Ahoy Jim,

That barman was an ex Royal Marine, who's name escapes me. He also worked in the Princess of Prussia next to the pool in Prescot St. His favourite saying was "fight me or F**k me". Luckily it never came to that with me. lol...Nick


----------



## price

During my seagoing career I was with three Pools, Liverpool, Cardiff and Dock st.[later to be moved around the corner and become Prescot st.].
Like 'Wilco' I too worked for the Shipping Federation at Prescot st. for a short period, my first job ashore. After spending time doing various out of sight jobs, I was moved to the Deck Joint Supply counter, my colleague on Catering and Engine Room was Tom Harrower and the Office Manager was Reg Thorburn. Wilco's piece brought back memories of a short but happy period. A large part of our out of hours work was accompanying ships crews to and from ships and Airports. Before my time there, this could involve lengthy train journeys across Europe to Italy and the like.
I can remember on the crossroads of Dock St., Cable St. and Leman St. there was a large red brick pillar, supporting the overhead railway line, the pillar contained public toilets and was surrounded by stone steps on which often sat groups of men waiting for jobs or pier head jumps, the pillar was nicknamed 'Shark Island'.


----------



## dom

*dom*



marsat2 said:


> My memory is telling me that I got off the tube at Aldgate East, crossed the road at Gardners corner, then walked down Lemman St, under the bridge near the Brown Bear pub, cross a road then into Dock Street. The Red Ensign Club was just around the block from there. Many an Advance note has been cashed in the Brown Bear, I also learned that if you were between jobs and short of cash and you sat long enough on a half of bitter someone would come along and ask you if something was wrong with the beer. Once they knew you were short they would stand you a pint, as almost all seamen had been in similar cir***stances at some time or other. I always repayed the pint in better times, and was always ready to help out some other poor sod.
> 
> Happy days....... Jim


ah, the brown bear,new yorker,cable st.the old red ensinge club,crying in my brandy


----------



## Patrick Finselbach

*Shipping federation*

 Being a rating my understanding of established and unestablished seafarers was that if I chose to take a job as long as the establishment did not have a person on their books receiving pay the job was mine ,but if some poor sod had used up their 3 calls they took the job as the pool were paying them money and I lost mine.This was very good while you were single and living no fixed abode because tomorrow was another day and you could sit there all day and throw your book over everytime something tasty came up.I think it was sometime in 73 that they made us all established,no if's or buts cop it or go to Rotterdam.I copped it but was never happy that the establishment took away my freedom of choice so that they could have a workforce at their finger tips to be manipulated as they saw fit.Luckily enough Iwas in a company that was fair and equitable and did not have to use the Federation again.Is it not a wonder that after the bean counters colatted all these figures that the British Merchant Navy went into decline. Luckily enough I am still sailing ,the Austrailian Merchant Navy is fighting tooth and nail to keep their seafarers employed on the vessels that ply their trade.I hope that those who read this do not dismiss this as sour grapes but see it as a reflection of what transpired ,for I realy engoyed my time under the Red Duster and bemoan the fact that so many will miss out on the opportunity to have had the chance to experience it.May beancounters fart themselves into a Haven that they have budgeted for.


----------



## dom

*dom*



oldbosun said:


> The London Pools were Connaught Road (Royal Docks) next to the "Connaught" pub. West India Dock, "Charlie Browns" outside the dock gate with the "Blue Posts" opposite and Dock St pool with the Red Ensign Club close by.
> 
> Strictly speaking,Tilbury was not considered to be a London Pool,


charlie browns,blue posts what happened to them are they still going


----------



## KIWI

Fair bit of nostalgia in the foregoing.Remember 122 Leadenhall St well,it was like a rabbit warren & expected to see clerks at high desks with quill pens.Stayed for a short period in Red Ensign Hostel used to refer to Algate East as Edgar Wallace country,the streets & police stations featured in his books.Is Lancaster Gate Merchant Navy Hotel still going? KIWI


----------



## Mick quinn

awateah2 said:


> Was it the 'Freemasons' that was known as the 'Steps' and the 'flying tabnab' (Thats showing my age) was known as 'The Stack of Bricks' also the 'Connaught' between the two docks on Connaught Rd was the lunchtime watering hole and the emporium for purchasing anything that was being handled in the Royals, There was another on Silvertown way 'The Graving Dock Tavern' and the Sunday Night dance at the Stella Maris in Canning town under the watchful eye of Father McGuiness was something to remember !!!!!! (Thumb)


Remember the infamous Father Mac and the even more infamous Father Fox whose favorite line was "Shores" with the inevitable response. However, despite being an "Inmate" of said establishment for many years, I only ever remember it as Anchor House.

Regards
Mick


----------



## Pat McCardle

KIWI said:


> Fair bit of nostalgia in the foregoing.Remember 122 Leadenhall St well,it was like a rabbit warren & expected to see clerks at high desks with quill pens.Stayed for a short period in Red Ensign Hostel used to refer to Algate East as Edgar Wallace country,the streets & police stations featured in his books.Is Lancaster Gate Merchant Navy Hotel still going? KIWI


The MNWB sold the MN Club a couple of years ago. I think it was converted to private apartments?


----------



## KIWI

Miller Rayners was where P&O bods sent you for uniforms.Imagine it was lucrative for those concerned.Not being able to get a USSCo run job back to NZ for a year I joined the pool & was sent to P&O a very unusual event I was led to believe.When I went to Miller Rayners & was fitted out I thought it was PINAFORE not MALOJA I was joining.Norwegian uniform was Khakis unadorned.Maloja ended up with an Aussie & Kiwi electrician plus South African purser.In 1950 it was like the colonies taking over.Not the Danes 55years later. KIWI


----------



## EBenarty

paul0510 said:


> ...spent some time in the East End during ticket-times. I thought we used to call the old Poplar sea school (forgotten its proper title) down Commercial Road on the junction with Salmon Lane the 'Stack-of-Bricks'?
> Spent a very short spell in the Red Ensign Club for some reason or other. Woke up one night to a scuffle outside my room and when I went down to breakfast in the morning was not amused to find blood smears on my door. End of short spell !!
> Talking of East London (not the one in S.Africa), who remembers rowing around St. Catherine's Dock in an old lifeboat under the beady eye and caustic tongue of the one-and-only, pipe-smoking, Capt. Dogf*ck? And who 'remembers' (difficult this one 'cos of the morning after!) having one pint in every pub up and down the Commercial Road on an evening? Or, at least, attempting? Thems were the days, lads, I tellya!


 Yes I know it well did my mid cadet release course at the Stack of Bricks( King Teds ) for 3 months in 1968 and came up against Dog F**k for Life boat ticket and EDH .But he was a good teacher!! (*)) Cannot for the life of me remember the pub opposite the Stack of Bricks as I used to frequent it every night. We were well looked after in that pub !!
Bill


----------



## billmaca

the bridge beside the bear was called shark island there was a bookies on the other side and a little pub nicknamed the jungle before you got to the red ensign club I think it was appartments last time I saw it ,do any of you remember the blue anchor down further , I was there the night they closed it down to be demolished,everything had to go , the nioses coming out of cable street some nights were real horror picture stuff .anyone know anything about the little shop next the bear got burned and one of the north lads got badly burned can't remember if it was him that was trying to do the burning


----------



## EXAB

*The Brown Bear*

Yes Jim you're quite right it was the Brown Bear,I know as I spent many a comfy night in the arms of a certain blonde barmaid who worked there and was head over heels in love with me,she loved me more than her husband,so she said.


----------



## mickyp

Leadenhall Steet is what your looking for,
Regards, Mickyp


----------



## Bridie

jim barnes said:


> I remember the Brown Bear and a massive barman serving drinks couldnt understand the blue eye shadow and lipstick though??


Was it *Dixie* something?

This is a great thread. Reviving many long forgotten memories of Prescot Street. Used to arrive on a Tuesday having been given a rail warrent by "Herbie" in the Dundee Pool (anyone remember him?). I was unestablished and tried to keep around £10 when I went to the pool, so that I didn't have to take the first job on offer (the best ones seemed to go quietly to certain "preferred" people). Come Thursday or Friday it had all gone (mostly in the Princess of Prussia) and I took anything that appeared on the blackboard (if I could fight my way to the desk).
Thanks for the memories(Thumb)


----------



## PollY Anna

A bit more info from my personal memories I filled in my application form for the MN at Prescott Street. Had the Medical and was then sent away to wait. The letter came a few days later report to Gravesend. Did my 10 weeks and was given, My Discharge Book and railway Warrant and told to report to Prescott Street. No job told to go home the would let me know That was my first mistake by the time that they rung me I would have taken anything. Another medical !!! you wouldn't call it one today.

The pub was the Prince of Prussia, and Dock Street was closed when Prescott St was opened. Prescott St also got the nickname of the "Fly Out Pool" if any Company needed a crew member anywhere in the world Dock St usually got the request. I also did my Life Boat and E.D.H. in St. Katharine Dock so remember rowing a Lifeboat and sailed it around the Dock couldn't do that today. no doubt my experience is no different to many others


----------



## Mike lawrence

I remember May 55 vividly. KGV pool boy sent to Dock St. Met the clerk from the Federation under the clock at 1800 hrs Liverpool St. There he was with his nice shiny braid and a packet of papers which he promtly handed to me as I was the tallest of the two boys in front of him. 'Catch this train to Hawich and pick up the 'Iron Duke' (Duke of Boots) and offload at the Hoek in the morning. From there proceed to Rotterdam where you will met by the agent and transported to your ship the Marylyn ( Kayes, Plantation House ).' -- I often wonder what happened to that bloke and what I had done to upset him. But seriously I would love to do it all over again. What an adventure for a sixteen year old kid? We had a better time of then than they do now, tho my pay was something like £7-00 a month for a 56 hr week. Please keep those memories coming.


----------



## captainchris

As I remember the Princess of Prussia was mainly used by the Somali crowd and we used to use the Brown Bear. I can't remember the landlords names, but they were brothers. Just down the road from the pool going towards the Red Ensign was a public toilet under a bridge, known as Shark Island where very dubious characters used to hang out, always took a wide detour passing there!!
I took my lifeboat in St Kats and I remember they were filming that week, The Brides of Fumanchu with Christopher Lee. The lifeboat is still there on it's davits to this day. I am presently working in West India Dock and it is interesting visiting all the old places and trying to remember what was where. Some of the local pubs have old photographs on the walls which certainly bring back memories.


----------



## Bridie

captainchris said:


> I took my lifeboat in St Kats and I remember they were filming that week, The Brides of Fumanchu with Christopher Lee.


Took my Lifeboat Cert in October 1966 and they were filming in the old warehouses then as well. Can't remember what film but seem to remember something about the Blitz.


----------



## gus warner

It's sad to hear that Charlie Browns has gone, Progress!. When I was signing on in KG5 I always went for a drink in the Rose&Crown, Pennyfields, opposite Charlie Browns, is that still there. What was the name of the inspector who gave you your tests on the "Triton"


----------



## captainchris

Hi Bridie,
I think you will find that the film was Battle of Britain.
Cheers Chris


----------



## istabraq

I was watching a programme on BBC3 last night, “filthy rich and homeless” (it’s all about well off people roughing it on London’s streets and hostels to see how homeless people live.) Anyway one guy was allocated a room in a hostel in Dock Street. It showed it on TV, low and behold, it’s the old “Dock street Hilton” as we used to call it. I looked it up on the web, seems like it ceased to be a merchant navy hotel in 1974. I stayed there for a while in early 1970 when I was doing my EDH in St. Katherine’s dock. I remember it was an ok place then, food ok and well run bar. (As these places went then, if you get my drift) We used to drink in the “Brown Bear” and the “Princess of Prussia” in Prescott Street. Strange how a TV programme can bring back so many memories.


----------



## barrow-boy

Istabrag, I took my EDH ticket Oct 1970 at St. Katherine's do you remember Dog dick the instructor.
Nick


----------



## istabraq

barrow-boy said:


> Istabrag, I took my EDH ticket Oct 1970 at St. Katherine's do you remember Dog dick the instructor.
> Nick


I do indeed, but it was dog f...k . if my (fading memory) serves me well.


----------



## barrow-boy

Yes that was his name, as you see my memory already faded


----------



## PollY Anna

Some of you guys mentioned the Old Graving Dock Tavern I have just posted s Pic on Ports Docks and Harbours.

Regards Ron

P.S. Sad


----------



## Lancastrian

EBenarty said:


> Yes I know it well did my mid cadet release course at the Stack of Bricks( King Teds ) for 3 months in 1968 and came up against Dog F**k for Life boat ticket and EDH .But he was a good teacher!! (*)) Cannot for the life of me remember the pub opposite the Stack of Bricks as I used to frequent it every night. We were well looked after in that pub !!
> Bill


I think the pub opposite the "Stack of Bricks" King Ted's Annexe was The Coopers' Arms but there is no trace of it in Google Maps!
Who else would have cashed our pay cheques?


----------



## adrianvare

Wasnt that barman/lady a guy called Dixy Walker. built like a brick ****house, was on the Southern Cross as BOOTs He lived in that erea. Sacked off union castle for blowing kisses at engineers


----------



## sailor63

*katherine dock*



paul0510 said:


> ...spent some time in the East End during ticket-times. I thought we used to call the old Poplar sea school (forgotten its proper title) down Commercial Road on the junction with Salmon Lane the 'Stack-of-Bricks'?
> Spent a very short spell in the Red Ensign Club for some reason or other. Woke up one night to a scuffle outside my room and when I went down to breakfast in the morning was not amused to find blood smears on my door. End of short spell !!
> Talking of East London (not the one in S.Africa), who remembers rowing around St. Catherine's Dock in an old lifeboat under the beady eye and caustic tongue of the one-and-only, pipe-smoking, Capt. Dogf*ck? And who 'remembers' (difficult this one 'cos of the morning after!) having one pint in every pub up and down the Commercial Road on an evening? Or, at least, attempting? Thems were the days, lads, I tellya!


Where we had to take our lifeboat exams, bet i was the only bloke to go thru that lot with a broken toe! rigging derricks for docking, tightened a runner that wasnt shackled to the deck properly it took off and flew over the hatch smashing the shackle into my unprotected left foot. no steel toecaps in them days. that was the old Royal mail boat the Escalante. I was booked into the course so got on with it. after passing said exam went on leave during which time i went to the Luton and Dunstable hospital and they took my toenail off and reset the toe. were we tough or just too stupid to feel pain! lol. Cheers, Colin.K.


----------



## sailor63

*joining ships abroad*



Mike lawrence said:


> I remember May 55 vividly. KGV pool boy sent to Dock St. Met the clerk from the Federation under the clock at 1800 hrs Liverpool St. There he was with his nice shiny braid and a packet of papers which he promtly handed to me as I was the tallest of the two boys in front of him. 'Catch this train to Hawich and pick up the 'Iron Duke' (Duke of Boots) and offload at the Hoek in the morning. From there proceed to Rotterdam where you will met by the agent and transported to your ship the Marylyn ( Kayes, Plantation House ).' -- I often wonder what happened to that bloke and what I had done to upset him. But seriously I would love to do it all over again. What an adventure for a sixteen year old kid? We had a better time of then than they do now, tho my pay was something like £7-00 a month for a 56 hr week. Please keep those memories coming.


Hi Mike, 8 years later i too experienced the "heres your warrant" nightmare.lol. i had to get from Luton to Antwerp unaccompanied to join the Australind in dry dock, and sail the bloody thing back to the Royal docks. 3day h.T. run job. never been out of the country before that little episode. Made it tho, did 2 days of washing up etc. then it was all over. No one ever mentioned that the first 9 months of sea service would be as a mess room slave did they lol. We all thought we would be yo ho ho ing it all over the world like a bunch of pirates. Instead we was making giant pots of tea and getting our ****s kicked by our elders and betters. boy would i like to see some of todays s***bags put thru some of that. might be less **** in the world. cheers, Colin.K.


----------



## Pearl Diver

Pilot mac said:


> It was definately Prescot Street and the nearest tube was either Aldgate or Tower Hill. The pub that was always full of seamen awaiting 'jobs' was I think the Princess of Prussia which was very close to the pool.
> 
> Dave


I am probably a bit late with this info.but the original 'Pool' was in Dock Street. It moved ultimately to Prescot St.long after I swallowed the hook. I remember the pub just around the corner called Barneys. It was run by a big West Indian of that name who was born locally and spoke with a genuine cockney accent. Can anyone remmber the name of the pub next door to the pool? It was always called "the pepper house" because of the smell from the spice warehouses on the other side.
Pete Leonard


----------



## Monket

Wasn't there a pub called The Hearts of Oak in Dock Street?


----------



## Pearl Diver

Monket said:


> Wasn't there a pub called The Hearts of Oak in Dock Street?


You could well be right about that. I have just remembered the name of the pub just round the corner in Cable St.that everyone called Barneys, I am sure that it was called the Horns and Horseshoe. What a wonderful thing it would be if we all had total recall. If you have access to Google find Dock Street on Google Maps then to Street scene I am convinced that the old Pool offices are still standing but converted into a letting agency.


----------



## dom

*dom*

was'nt the Brown Bear and the New Yorker around there somewhere


----------



## Monket

If my memory serves me the Brown Bear was in Leman Street on the opposite side of the road from the Black Horse.


----------



## Pearl Diver

dom said:


> was'nt the Brown Bear and the New Yorker around there somewhere


dom
I think you might be talking of another era to me my memories go back to the '50's and th New Yorker doesn't ring a bell with me. I do remember a Brown Bear but I thought that was down ov The Highway built into the dock wall of Katherines Dock or London Dock.


----------



## Monket

The only pub I remember on The Highway was The Artichoke.


----------



## Pearl Diver

Monket said:


> The only pub I remember on The Highway was The Artichoke.


I give up, it must be senile decay.


----------



## Monket

I'm not saying it's the only pub on The Highway, I'm saying it's the only one I remember.
I remember paying off McAndrews Pozarica and going into The Artichoke.
It was my last trip as a proper sailor, only been on cruise ships and ferries since then.


----------



## Pearl Diver

Monket said:


> I'm not saying it's the only pub on The Highway, I'm saying it's the only one I remember.
> I remember paying off McAndrews Pozarica and going into The Artichoke.
> It was my last trip as a proper sailor, only been on cruise ships and ferries since then.


My first trip was out of the London Docks as a galley boy on a GSNC ship, mv Drake.We used to deliver bales of wool to one or the other of the French channel ports and then round into a little port on the Charente river called Tonnay. We would load up there with Hennessy brandy. I remember the McAndrews ships The Pinto, Polaro and Pollasio (I hope I got the names right) there always seemed to be at least one of them in dock with us.
Cheers


----------



## JoeQ

The Princess of Prussia is still there although it has been done up a bit in the last couple of years

http://princess-of-prussia.com/index.html

The building to the left of the pub, which I think may have been the pool is now an Indian restaurant, and a very good one at that

http://www.cafespice.co.uk/


----------



## john fraser

Monket said:


> The only pub I remember on The Highway was The Artichoke.


Further along at the corner down to Wapping I think there was the "Old Rose" a favourite haunt of Macandrews.Curries and GSN,s crews.Remember one weekend.plenty ships in the dock.it was drunk almost dry.


----------



## rupertone

Cafe Spice indeed used to be the GCBS / Pool office in Prestcott Street. I believe that the Red Ensign Club ceased operating as a seafarer's mission / club / bar in 1975. I attended the last official dinner at the Red Ensign Club in December 1974 following a Merchant Navy Careers day exhibition at Sir John Cass which I attended as an assistant on the British & Commonwealth Shipping "stand". This was an old wallpaper pasting table draped in a B & C House Flag....I had to borrow 4 drawing pins from the hi-tech, money is no object BP Shipping stand, to tack the flag to the table and stop it sliding off). We were required to stay to the bitter end of the exhibition and missed the bus to the Red Ensign Club luncheon. We ran round with the B & C Cadet training officer and were promplty sat down amongst aboy 200 other guests. The waiters were all former stewards and when I asked for a G & T, the guy brought me a glass full of gin and a lemon slice floating in it.... "we've run out of tonic" he explained, and, at 17 years old and three tonic-less G & T's I was plastered.

The Red Ensign Club building is now owned by Look Ahead Housing Association and populated by crack addicts, drug dealers and car thieves.


----------



## RogertheLodger

Hi Pearl Diver...In response to your #62 and #67. I think the pub you rightly remembered as the 'Pepper House' or 'Pepper Pot' as I knew it, was actually the 'Sir Sydney Smith'. It was on the western side of Dock Street (opposite the Red Ensign Club) and a short distance south of the original Dock St.pool. Your memory isn't as bad as you think, Pete, and you were almost right because there certainly was another pub by the name of 'The Brown Bear' situated on the Old Highway, only it wasn't built into the Dock wall itself. If you came out of the main gate of London Dock, turned to your right, crossed over the Old Highway, it was, more or less, directly in front of you. There was a small newsagent's shop next door. The fact that there was another 'Brown Bear' pub about 200 yards away at the bottom of Leman St. was always the cause of much confusion to many a seaman, sober or otherwise.....cheers, Roger.


----------



## RogertheLodger

Hi Monket...Re your #63,#66,#68 and #70.  Yes, I well remember the 'Hearts of Oak' pub (situated near the southern end of Dock St, on the western side). In the late 50's, early 60's it was owned by a lady named Mary, who lived on the premises. Her main barman was a huge bloke named Sid, who gave the impression that he'd been in a fight or two without losing too many. He lived on the premises with Mary, but I don't think he was doing her any out of hours 'favours' as the eye-shadow he sometimes wore suggested that his proclivities rested elsewhere. At the northern end of Dock St, after crossing over at the intersection of Cable St/Royal Mint St you entered the southern end of Leman St. Under the bridge (past 'Shark Island') and the 'Brown Bear' was on your right. Going further north, past Prescot St, on the western side of the road you came to 'The Garrick' pub, which being next door to Leman Street Police Station was often frequented by off-duty coppers and, therefore, was to be avoided like the plague. A few yards further along, on the corner of Alie St, was the 'Black Horse' (my second home in those days), which for many years was run by Barney Yellin and his son Stan. This pub too, was popular with most seamen, particularly the crews off MacAndrews ships (ably led by Boris the Bo'sun - anybody remember Boris ?). Sadly, most of those old pubs are now gone, but, as a matter of interest, I still exchange Xmas Cards with Stan Yellin. Barney passed on in the early 90's. Finally, whilst I think of it, mate, I was also A.B. on the Pozarica for a short time, just before they sold her to Spanish interests and changed her name to 'Blue Fin'. Not long after that, I believe, whilst crossing the Bay of Biscay she sank with all hands. Alas, sad end for the old girl.............cheers anyway, Roger.


----------



## RogertheLodger

Hello John,......Re your #73. 
Your mention of the 'Old Rose' pub on the Old Highway (next to London Dock), brought back special memories for me. When I used to use the pub, some 15 years or so after WWII, it still stood alone, adjacent to wasteland (the result of heavy bombing in that area). From outside, the building always reminded me of a single accusatory finger poking up into the sky and seemed to look lonely somehow. As you said, John, it was well frequented by crews from G.S.N.C., MacAndrew's and Currie Line ships (all companies with which I sailed, at one time or another). The licensee and his wife were good people and we did enjoy some great nights in there. In July, 1962, on the night before I was married (having paid-off General Steam's 'Laverock' that afternoon) I went to the 'Old Rose' for a last celebration before tying the knot, and had a night to remember (or rather, not remember). The licensee's wife, a lovely attractive lady, whose name I'm ashamed to say I no longer remember, gave me a wedding gift for my wife, before, eventually, tipping me into a cab and sending me on my way. Were it not for her, I would probably still be there drinking and singleB\)......cheers, Roger.


----------



## hughesy

My last ship as galley boy was from Dock street British Queen, fly out job joined her in Venice, Had to walk from Kings Cross railway Station to the Red ensign Club (any of you London guys know how far that is?) Got stopped and searched by the cops a few times as it was in the early hours of the morning, I was skint and no tubes running. I think I legged it down Comericial road, I remember the Pubs round there and shark island. I was 17 brings back lots of memories this thread does.

all the best
Hughesy


----------



## dom

*dom*

is this the new Red Ensign Club or the old prison looking one,room looked like a cell one single bed and a tin locker,leave your dis.book at the desk


----------



## Pearl Diver

RogertheLodger said:


> Hi Pearl Diver...In response to your #62 and #67. I think the pub you rightly remembered as the 'Pepper House' or 'Pepper Pot' as I knew it, was actually the 'Sir Sydney Smith'. It was on the western side of Dock Street (opposite the Red Ensign Club) and a short distance south of the original Dock St.pool. Your memory isn't as bad as you think, Pete, and you were almost right because there certainly was another pub by the name of 'The Brown Bear' situated on the Old Highway, only it wasn't built into the Dock wall itself. If you came out of the main gate of London Dock, turned to your right, crossed over the Old Highway, it was, more or less, directly in front of you. There was a small newsagent's shop next door. The fact that there was another 'Brown Bear' pub about 200 yards away at the bottom of Leman St. was always the cause of much confusion to many a seaman, sober or otherwise.....cheers, Roger.


 Hi.Roger, thank you for that. I knew that there was another 'Brown Bear' in that area, but obviously my navigation was at fault on that one. I was sure that there was one because a docker friend of mine talked about it as being a dockers pub.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## RogertheLodger

Hi Dom..........Re your #79
I believe the Red Ensign Club being referred to on this thread is in fact the one you remember, unless you are talking early '50's. The front of the premises was on the eastern side of Dock St ( opposite the 'old' Dock St.Pool) and the building extended through to Ensign St (formerly Well St) which ran parallel to Dock St. Apparently the old building on that site was modified in 1955. When,on the few occasions I stayed there in the late '50's, early '60's, I remember the accommodation being a bit spartan as you say, one bed, one chair, one locker and little else. Having said that, I was grateful for somewhere to sleep on those days and nights when, young and single, I was on the 'bevy' in and around that area. They also used to do a good breakfast there at a reasonable price (which, on a few rare occasions, I was sometimes well enough to take advantage of(*))). 
As for the 'New Yorker' pub you mentioned, it does seem to ring a bell, but for the life of me I can't place it in that area, but that's not to say it wasn't around there somewhere. If at a later date something comes to mind I'll 'post' it.....cheers for now, Roger.


----------



## john fraser

RogertheLodger said:


> Hi Dom..........Re your #79
> I believe the Red Ensign Club being referred to on this thread is in fact the one you remember, unless you are talking early '50's. The front of the premises was on the eastern side of Dock St ( opposite the 'old' Dock St.Pool) and the building extended through to Ensign St (formerly Well St) which ran parallel to Dock St. Apparently the old building on that site was modified in 1955. When,on the few occasions I stayed there in the late '50's, early '60's, I remember the accommodation being a bit spartan as you say, one bed, one chair, one locker and little else. Having said that, I was grateful for somewhere to sleep on those days and nights when, young and single, I was on the 'bevy' in and around that area. They also used to do a good breakfast there at a reasonable price (which, on a few rare occasions, I was sometimes well enough to take advantage of(*))).
> As for the 'New Yorker' pub you mentioned, it does seem to ring a bell, but for the life of me I can't place it in that area, but that's not to say it wasn't around there somewhere. If at a later date something comes to mind I'll 'post' it.....cheers for now, Roger.


Wasn,t the correct name" The New York Stores" and was to the right at the bottom of Dock Street,opposite the London Dock Gate.Wasn,t there also a "Hastings"around that area


----------



## price

The New York Stores used to open at 6am, always good for the hair of the dog. Bruce.


----------



## dom

*dom*



RogertheLodger said:


> Hi Dom..........Re your #79
> I believe the Red Ensign Club being referred to on this thread is in fact the one you remember, unless you are talking early '50's. The front of the premises was on the eastern side of Dock St ( opposite the 'old' Dock St.Pool) and the building extended through to Ensign St (formerly Well St) which ran parallel to Dock St. Apparently the old building on that site was modified in 1955. When,on the few occasions I stayed there in the late '50's, early '60's, I remember the accommodation being a bit spartan as you say, one bed, one chair, one locker and little else. Having said that, I was grateful for somewhere to sleep on those days and nights when, young and single, I was on the 'bevy' in and around that area. They also used to do a good breakfast there at a reasonable price (which, on a few rare occasions, I was sometimes well enough to take advantage of(*))).
> As for the 'New Yorker' pub you mentioned, it does seem to ring a bell, but for the life of me I can't place it in that area, but that's not to say it wasn't around there somewhere. If at a later date something comes to mind I'll 'post' it.....cheers for now, Roger.


i'am thinking 52/53


----------



## RogertheLodger

Hi Dom.......Re #84
........It seems that the Red Ensign Club you remember is the 'old' building before it's modernisation in 1955. I imagine that it was even more primitive than the 'Club' I remember (which wasn't exactly the Ritz). Thanks to the input from John (#82) and Bruce (#83) it would seem that the ' New York Stores' is the pub you were thinking of. Their comments jogged my memory also and I do recall that their was another pub almost next door to the bottom 'Brown Bear' (not to be confused with the one in Leman St). This must have been the 'New York Stores' you remember, which opened early for the dockers. In those days there were so many pubs in that area (it's hard to remember them all), we must have been spoilt for choice. Oh! what a dissolute life some of us led when we were younger..bl---y brilliant(Pint)(Smoke)........Roger.


----------



## dom

*dom*

drifting off a bit,anyone remember the transport cafe just before the bridge at the Royal Vic/Royal Albert dock,bacon and egg sarnies mugs of tea on the way to the KG5 pool


----------



## sailingday

awateah2 said:


> The site of 'Charlie Browns' is now occupied by Westferry Station, Dockland Light Railway, The Queen Vic building is still there. The building that was the 'Flying angel' in Custom House was still standing a couple of years ago.
> 
> Another landmark was 'Gardiners Corner' where we went to buy our uniforms.


I had a ride on the dock railway a few years ago, got off where india docks were, asked a chap where the places I knew, bere my time was his reply, Charlie browns and the blue posts were the ones I remember, I sent a photo to one fo the MN sites taken in charlies 1955


----------



## basso

*Shipping Federation*

A very interesting thread lads, thanks for all of your memories.
I was on the Prescott St Pool when I left the Army in 1965 and joined the MN as a DHU (Deck hand uncertficated) That was the only way in for a bloke such as myself with no previous experience and being in my mid twenties at the time.
The Red Ensign in Dock St became my home away from home and I well recall the Hearts of Oak across the way and the Prince (or Princess) of Prussia just up from the office.
Shark Island was inhabited by some fairly colourful blokes one of whom was known as "Overcoat Taffy" and the rest of his mates had equally interesting monikers but alas, the memory grows dim.
There were some great pubs in the area and I remember most of it with affection.
As someone else has mentioned, this was Jack the Ripper's old stomping ground and I found that of great interest also.
Keep well.


----------



## alan ward

oldbosun said:


> The London Pools were Connaught Road (Royal Docks) next to the "Connaught" pub. West India Dock, "Charlie Browns" outside the dock gate with the "Blue Posts" opposite and Dock St pool with the Red Ensign Club close by.
> 
> Strictly speaking,Tilbury was not considered to be a London Pool,


Charlie Browns and the Blue Posts,spent many a happy hour in there with my Dad


----------



## alan ward

awateah2 said:


> The old 'Pool' in Prescot st, is now the Head Office of Abbey National.


On holiday last year I was walking from the hotel near Tower Bridge to Spitalfields market and found myself in Prescot/Leman Street.It looks a lot different now!


----------



## tiachapman

yes paid off in dock street , got my shoes pinched in the stack of bricks that night


----------



## brickhead

*tilbury "pool" shipping federation offices*



Patrick Finselbach said:


> If I remember rightly there were four pools in the London area Prescot St., King George V., Dock St.,and Tilbury. I used to use King George V as I tried to catch the Colony runners if I could. From seventy to seventy four I got my jobs from Frank Butler out of Port Lines office in K.G.V.


in 1965 i was sent down from goole pool to tilbury pool,and the office there was a old nissen hut down by the old riverside train station,can anyone tell me when this office closed ? as the new pool was moved up to st andrews rd
brickhead


----------



## alan ward

Last year my wife and I were staying in a hotel in Goodm ans Yard and decided to visit Spitalfield Market as we started our journey I thought the streets looked familiar Leman Street and suddenly Prescot Street and then Aldgate Station and i realised where we were.It`s changed a little chaps.


----------



## Leratty

Sure remember Hearts of Oak Sid he was as in those days one who had not quite 'come out' He was as I remember interested in young lads & seemed to not have a problem getting them. I recall a 'fruit' as we called them then in there one day. Anyway she was called by name of Aussie Kath, how I knew was that I had sailed with her. They were discussing AK's previous evenings entertainment from which he said he had a massive hang over & he, Steve produced a match box, gospel this is, with sperm in it & said "it was the best hang over cure he knew" offered it to AK who took it! Disgusting but true & I still recall it. The Stella Maris was the best accommodation back in the 60's, modern, clean but expensive when compared to Flying Angel & Red Ensign though they were not so tolerant of one returning late at night in a less than sober state. I got my best ships from Prescot or Dock st always.


----------



## ben27

good day hughesy.sm.31ths,jan,2011.19:26.#78re:shipping federation.i have been reading this old thread and came across your post.#78.it is just that I signed on at dock st.during ww2 I had signed t124x articles,and after war ended and was demobed they gave me my first ship back in civy st.,thanks for the memory's did you ever get jellied eel down the commercial rd.have a good day,regards ben27


----------



## 8575

A couple of years ago I caught a bus down to West India Dock Road, (passing down Commercial Road where many attempts to "do" all the pubs up one side and down the other with a half in each usually ended in failure) and spent the day walking around the old area we knew so well. Star of the East, Charlie Browns, Blue Post, Bunch of Grapes, the Mariners' Hotel where I started 2nd Mates and lived in (now full of students of some sort), the Stack of Bricks on corner of Commercial Road and Salmon Lane where I did MAR course, the post office (now gone) on Burdett Road where we cashed our postal orders (that was the way Ben Line paid us then!) and many other places.

For "E Benarty" - the pub opposite the Stack of Bricks was Cooper's Arms then run by Bill (ex Docker) and his wife Grace; pub long since demolished to make way for boring looking block of flats.

Walked up the Thames Path, passing Shadwell Basin and the Prospect of Whitby, through what was London Docks (the old lock entrances are now stairwells down to the houses in the docks, but the depth marks are still there), and on to St Katherine Docks - now gentrified but look closely and you can still see the patches where the old lifeboat davits used to be for those taking a Lifeboat Ticket.

"Paul0510"'s tale brought memories of that ticket and EDH. Dogf**k taught us and for me Capt Guy from the Board of Trade took the exams. I remember when taking EDH one bloke ahead of me asked to box the compass from NE to SE in quarter points said "NE, don't know, E, don't know, SE". Guy threw him out! 1968 that was.

On up to Prescott Street, quick half in the Princess of Prussia - much changed from days of falling in and out the place after getting MNEA Benefit when no ships available.

On to Dock Street and Ensign Street. The main entrance on Dock Street was only for use by Examiners of Masters and Mates and other high heidyins but it was the formal address. The rear entrance on Ensign Street was for anyone who needed to attend a Mercantile Marine Office and candidates for tickets. These days it has been converted to flats.

The Red Ensign Club is still there on Dock Street with the wrought iron reef knots in front of the windows; it's now an asylum seekers hostel (well it was a couple of years ago) and looks very run down. I spent some time there, can't remember what for now, and had a very enjoyable stay with good food thrown in (not literally).

A lot has changed but a lot is also still recognisable. Only sad when you think of the days you'll never have again. Recently BBC4 tv showed a series about old London and one episode was the East End. They did an aerial shot of West India and Millwall Docks with all the warehouse/sheds gone except for the curved roof M Shed which Ben Line moved to after moving from their usual berth at F Shed. F Shed was where I joined my first ship, Benvalla on 14 April 1966 - 48 years ago! That shot was a wee bit sad - the loss of the docks as docks and their replacement by Canary Tower and the rest of the modern buildings. Still, can't hold back progress.


----------



## Leratty

Waighty that was a good read. I too have walked those areas with extra time in the London Dock area. Then late last year Algate & Camden Town. Must say felt I should have not gone back rather kept my memories? Not sure if I am being unfair?


----------



## 8575

Not being unfair at all Leratty but whilst taking your point I see no harm in revisiting history, particularly when pertinent to yourself. Perhaps it's schadenfreude to see what places are like now and comparing them with what was - I still enjoy doing it, and London has to be one of the best places to do that since it had so much maritime history.

The best bit about the "Stack of Bricks" was talking to a lady who was going in the main entrance and allowed me to stand in the hall - the same old stairs, the same bell hanging by the stairs (without striker) and the way though to what used to be the dining area and was now a residents lounge. Basically the interior is converted into retirement flats/residential home.


----------



## matthew flinders

alan ward said:


> On holiday last year I was walking from the hotel near Tower Bridge to Spitalfields market and found myself in Prescot/Leman Street.It looks a lot different now!


Just found this thread - fascinating read. No mention of Alie Street however which I remember as being pretty well little more than a covered alley populated by Bengalis? and emanating wonderful aromas of curry. Gather that this has now been/being redeveloped into mega bucks apartments.


----------



## Andrea Elcombe

bob johnston said:


> I am trying to remember the street where the pool was in London Prescot Street I think ? Does anyone remember if that is the street. I used to go there to sign on for my ships. It used to get off the tube at Aldgate I think and it was not far from P&O as I used to get my joining instuctions and then sometimes go to P&O.
> 
> I remember walking under a bridge with a pub on the corner which was full of seaman awaiting their next trip. I used to get some great jobs off the boards and it was so interesting to meet so many different crew. There were guys from tankers , freighters, passenger ships , cargo. I always remember my first trip there but for the life of me cannot remember the street properly so seeking some help for my records. If anyone has some pictures would love to get some.
> The Address for Prescot street was 20-22 Prescot Street hope that helps /QUOTE]


----------



## Chris Champion

oldbosun said:


> The London Pools were Connaught Road (Royal Docks) next to the "Connaught" pub. West India Dock, "Charlie Browns" outside the dock gate with the "Blue Posts" opposite and Dock St pool with the Red Ensign Club close by.
> 
> Strictly speaking,Tilbury was not considered to be a London Pool,


Hi oldbosun,

I noticed you're career started from 1946 in MN, which was the same year my father started. Just wondering if you may have sailed on any of the vessels listed in my thread on the British Merchant Navy Forum 

http://www.merchant-navy.net/forum/...shipping-federation-office-dock-street-2.html

Chris


----------



## Chris Champion

Hi Pearl Diver,

I noticed you're career started from 1949 in MN. Just wondering if you may have sailed on any of the vessels listed in my thread on the British Merchant Navy Forum 

http://www.merchant-navy.net/forum/...shipping-federation-office-dock-street-2.html

Chris


----------



## RogertheLodger

Hi Chris,

Regret to inform you of this, but sadly, Pearl Diver (real name Pete LEONARD) passed away in November, 2012, after a lengthy battle with cancer. Of course I cannot be sure, but I don't imagine Pete knew your Dad, however, I can tell you that he too was a former crew-member of G.S.N.C's 'Drake' during the period December 1949 - Feb.1950. Seemingly they missed one another by 18 months.

best regards,

Roger


----------



## Chris Champion

Roger, thanks for letting me know. 

My dad is also battling cancer. He was diagnosed in October 2012, next week is his six month checkup/scan. It was only last year that he started talking about his career, so I have been piecing together his memories from short half hour discussions. 

He finds it hard to concentrate for long periods of time, but just when you think you have nailed a subject, out of the blue he remembers something else!

Kind regards

Chris


----------



## Quantam Leap

barrow-boy said:


> Ahoy Jim,
> 
> That barman was an ex Royal Marine, who's name escapes me. He also worked in the Princess of Prussia next to the pool in Prescot St. His favourite saying was "fight me or F**k me". Luckily it never came to that with me. lol...Nick


I remember an ex-marine called Dixie, who was built like a brick outhouse in a couple of the pubs near Dock Street, he was a 3 Dollar Bill and collected "Embassy Cigarette coupons" a gentleman he was,if you were short he would give you a loan.


----------



## Ozzy

JoeQ said:


> The Princess of Prussia is still there although it has been done up a bit in the last couple of years
> 
> http://princess-of-prussia.com/index.html
> 
> The building to the left of the pub, which I think may have been the pool is now an Indian restaurant, and a very good one at that
> 
> http://www.cafespice.co.uk/


Google street view 

http://i856.photobucket.com/albums/ab125/ozzy_045/F1/-2015-may-27-001_zpsahv8nnm5.jpg


----------



## Bridie

bob johnston said:


> I remember walking under a bridge with a pub on the corner which was full of seaman awaiting their next trip. I used to get some great jobs off the boards and it was so interesting to meet so many different crew. There were guys from tankers , freighters, passenger ships , cargo.


I was regularly sent down to Tilbury by Herbie at the Dundee Pool where I could expect a "nice tanker".
I'd use the rail voucher to get to London, then straight down to Prescot Street Pool.
As you say, lots of different ships and a wealth of information from the other guys whether to go for this job or that one. There were some good jobs that came in, but even if you got to the counter first, were "taken"!!
Mind you, come Friday and being broke and unestablished, I'd take almost anything!
Great memories.


----------



## William Clark8

Bridie said:


> I was regularly sent down to Tilbury by Herbie at the Dundee Pool where I could expect a "nice tanker".
> I'd use the rail voucher to get to London, then straight down to Prescot Street Pool.
> As you say, lots of different ships and a wealth of information from the other guys whether to go for this job or that one. There were some good jobs that came in, but even if you got to the counter first, were "taken"!!
> Mind you, come Friday and being broke and unestablished, I'd take almost anything!
> Great memories.[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]


A Jute City man using using his Brain. Good for Him(==D)(==D)


----------



## Andrea Elcombe

William Clark8 said:


> A Jute City man using using his Brain. Good for Him(==D)(==D)


I got news it does not take an area of the country to be able to use your brain. I could say that about anyone. It does not take location or rank to be able use your brain. I sailed with crews that includes officers all over the U.K that could not.(Thumb)


----------



## Bridie

William Clark8 said:


> A Jute City man using using his Brain. Good for Him(==D)(==D)


Please! I'm a "loon". (Jester)


----------



## Split

billyboy said:


> Seem to remember you saying it was "Dock street" Jim with the Red ensign" club around the corner. Dont remember the Brown bear though ... LOL


All that I can remember of Dock Street are the MOT exams for Masters and Mates. Lewis and Wallace were the examiners that I had, in the fifties.


----------



## Andrea Elcombe

Bridie said:


> Please! I'm a "loon". (Jester)


We all must be, for going to sea but that don't make you an idiot.


----------



## Bridie

Andrea Elcombe said:


> We all must be, for going to sea but that don't make you an idiot.


And my father was a "bairn".


----------



## 8575

rstimaru said:


> I spent sometime around the corner at the Red Ensign club,I wonder inthe present climes wether it is still there Bob


Last time I was in that part of the world what used to be the Red Ensign club was still there but was being used as an asylum seekers hostel. At least that's what I finally got out of someone outside who didn't speak much English. Dock Street MMO - everyone except the chief examiner used the Ensign Street entrance - is now flats. Somewhere on SN there's a thread about the Mariners Hotel, Stack of Bricks etc. - maybe under nautical colleges.


----------



## Piecesofeight

EBenarty said:


> Yes I know it well did my mid cadet release course at the Stack of Bricks( King Teds ) for 3 months in 1968 and came up against Dog F*_k for Life boat ticket and EDH .But he was a good teacher!! (_)) Cannot for the life of me remember the pub opposite the Stack of Bricks as I used to frequent it every night. We were well looked after in that pub !!
> Bill


Was it the Star of the East?


----------



## zealandic2

jordiboy said:


> Spent a few nights in Flying Angel Custom House 1960s, also the adjacent pubs Railway Tavern, Freemasons, and a third one I can't remember name of.


Spanish Steps


----------

